# Vapedroid x1c2 - DNA75c - 26650 device



## antonherbst (26/7/17)

I am gonna leave this just here. Not my review or write up. I would like to own one of these devices thou

*THE VAPEDROID X1C2 DNA75C MOD*








































Ayman of Vapedroid shouldn’t need an introduction at this point. He makes some of the nicest mods on the planet. It all started with his earlier 3D printed designs and now we have his latest creation, the X1C2, a DNA75c 26650 mod sporting a ton of Ultem and a design living up to the droid name and aesthetic.

Vapedroid partnered with Sbody last year and had some great success with the C1D2. Ayman has decided to go back on his own, we think it’s to have greater quality control (maybe greater control in general). And the X1C2 screams much higher quality and standards for sure. While the C1D2 was a great mod it had a mass produced feel and that’s gone now. The ultem panels and aluminum substructure make for a very light mod. The tapered top and bottom make for an awesome hand feel. The choice to recess the screen into the body and put a piece of glass over the screen makes for one of the nicest screens we have ever seen on a mod. The ability to design your own themes for the new DNA75c chipset has been taken to it’s full potential with a stellar custom theme that really gives this mod an aesthetic that gets your imagination into the Star Wars droid inspired world that all Ayman’s mods have strived for. The trademark air intakes and the translucent/opaque quality of the ultem that let you see the innards of the mod only add to the experience. Branding is tasteful, one etched Vapedroid icon/logo on the top plate. The X1C2 is simply, intricately beautiful. 

The DNA75c is impressive. This is our first experience with it and it’s been nothing but positive. The amp limit issues of the DNA75 are gone. There is a bright, sharp, colour screen that showcases custom themes. A new software suite (eScribe & Theme Designer) and a new level of efficiency that is reminiscent of the DNA40. The new 3 button configuration takes some getting used to, especially for quick wattage adjustments (you need to toggle to the wattage and select before you can adjust). There is a lot more clicks depending on how the theme is set up to navigate to the setting you want to change. But here again Ayman has thought through the design beautifully, creating the ‘HyperDrive 2.0′ screens (one for temp dominant and one for wattage mode) that allow for the least amount of clicks to adjust the primary settings (wattage or temp). With a simple 1 click of the center select button to get in and start your adjustment. There is one setting you will want to disable and will need to do in eScribe. There is a default “lock when idle’ toggle on the first tab of eScribe, turn that shit off! It makes the mod feel like it has a lag cause every time it sleeps it locks and you find yourself let down as you go for a haul and nothing happens until you unlock or blindly keep hitting the fire button till it does (to be honest till we found this we thought there was something wrong with the mod, that annoying and bad). We plan to play with themes, we have a design background and would love to offer some.

The 26650 battery bay seems more forgiving than the C1D2, not as tight yet still very secure. Surprisingly the battery doesn’t add a ton of weight to this very light mod. We use iJoy and Brillipower 26650s with great success. The battery gauge in the theme is again a thing of beauty and the charge indicators that fill the sides of the screen are an attention of detail that we mad respect. Are only grip about the whole mod is the battery door has a play/friction with the front plate of the mod that makes it occasional click or shuffle, not a big deal really all told.

We have to commend Ayman for going back on his own and taking his craft back to Berlin under his control. Vapedroids are again a beautiful, high end, handmade affair. But with this comes one issue, availability. There was a preorder and all that signed up got a mod, that said it will be very hard now to get an Ultem X1C2. There are plans for other material versions that may also drive down cost (speculating). There is a website that handles sales but all updates and/or lists are done on Facebook so like and join the group to increase your odds. Vapedroid is better than many modders/companies at getting product into as many hands as possible but this is the high end game and we are so happy to see Vapedroid back in it.

*X1C2*

Aesthetics - 10/10
10/10
Hand Feel - 10/10
10/10
Fit & Finish - 9.5/10
9.5/10
Materials - 9.5/10
9.5/10
Chipset - 10/10
10/10
Features - 10/10
10/10
Battery Life - 9.5/10
9.5/10
Size/Weight - 9.5/10
9.5/10
510 Connection - 10/10
10/10
Button Feel - 10/10
10/10
Screen - 10/10
10/10
Durability - 9.5/10
9.5/10
Value - 9/10
9/10
*Overall Rating*

*Pros:*
- Modern Industrial Aesthetic w/ High End Flair
- Awesome Custom Theme
- DNA75c Chipset
- All the Features you need
- Very Accurate
- Firmware Upgradable
- Great Battery Life (DNA75c)
- Great Fit & Finish
- Great 510
- Will Accommodate 24mm Attys
- Bright Recessed Screen
- Light Weight
- Great Hand Feel
- Great Button Feel/Click
- Great Custom Packaging
- Friendly, Approachable Modder

*Cons:*
- Battery Door Movement
- Hard to Get (Limited Run)
- Expensive (Subjective)

9.7/10

User Rating: 0.0 (0 votes)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (27/7/17)

I really wish they would invest more into 26650 devices . it's really' a nice in between of not having to carry a dual mod but getting to have good battery life. Good looking mod . I want a 26650 squonk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (27/7/17)

apparently its very difficult to get one of these, saw a review by Jai Haze

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (27/7/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> I really wish they would invest more into 26650 devices . it's really' a nice in between of not having to carry a dual mod but getting to have good battery life. Good looking mod . I want a 26650 squonk


http://voodoovapour.co.za/mods-starter-kits-voodoo-vapour/120-snorky-box-haze.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deadz (27/7/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> I really wish they would invest more into 26650 devices . it's really' a nice in between of not having to carry a dual mod but getting to have good battery life. Good looking mod . I want a 26650 squonk



If you are fond of Mechs, PaddyVapes does a beautiful 26650 Squonk mod


----------



## antonherbst (30/9/17)

Oh how glad i am to see @Rob Fisher owns one of these mods now. I would please ask for you to give feedback on it as soon as you have finnished unpacking and playing with all the new toys.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Oh how glad i am to see @Rob Fisher owns one of these mods now. I would please ask for you to give feedback on it as soon as you have finnished unpacking and playing with all the new toys.



I can tell you it's a brilliant device! Mark Todd loves his and he had it with him in Paris and I can see why... nice and light... great battery life with the 26650 and great build quality! It's a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (30/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I can tell you it's a brilliant device! Mark Todd loves his and he had it with him in Paris and I can see why... nice and light... great battery life with the 26650 and great build quality! It's a Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 108787



Oh wow. Makes me have fomo even more. But i am glad tou like it and enjoys the vape on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NevetsAdept23 (16/3/19)

I have a Vapedroid X1C2 (original ultem) I might think about parting with...
Just saying...


----------



## antonherbst (16/3/19)

NevetsAdept23 said:


> I have a Vapedroid X1C2 (original ultem) I might think about parting with...
> Just saying...


@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/19)

NevetsAdept23 said:


> I have a Vapedroid X1C2 (original ultem) I might think about parting with...
> Just saying...



How much @NevetsAdept23?


----------

